# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  vga σε scart

## FMTRIKALA

υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιακι που να μπορω να παρω απο την εξοδο vga  σε scart για να βλεπω στην τηλεοραση???

----------


## BasilisK

ΓΙΑ ΔΕΣ ΕΔΩ.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ.

http://www.idiots.org.uk/vga_rgb_scart/[/b]

----------


## Haridimos

Απ'ότι βλέπω απλά συνδέει τα βύσματα μεταξύ τους και ρίχνει την ανάλυση στην έξοδο VGA.

Εάν μπορείς να ρίξεις την ανάλυση και το χρονισμό των σημάτων VGA τόσο χαμηλά έχει καλώς. Διαφορετικά, θα χρειαστεί κύκλωμα για μετατροπή.

Μπορείς να ψάξεις για μετατροπή VGA to TV.

----------


## pchost

Έχουμε και αυτό αν σε ενδιαφέρει
http://www.idiots.org.uk/vga_rgb_scart/

----------


## hukgys

έχει φτιάξει κάνεις τα πιο πάνω κυκλώματα ?

έχω πάρει αυτό αλλά δεν μου δούλεψε 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## KOKAR

μα στο link που μας έδωσες το λέει καθαρά και με κόκκινα γράμματα....

NOTE :Check your VGA card has TV-Out function capability.

----------


## hukgys

και πως το ελέγχω αυτό?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## masterdelic

φιλε FMTRIKALA,
κοιτα στα κυκλωματα που ανεβασα ενα κυκλωμα VGA σε SCART.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω φιλε σου προτεινω το ακολουθο κυκλωμα
http://www.e.kth.se/~pontusf/index2.html

----------


## hukgys

> εγω φιλε σου προτεινω το ακολουθο κυκλωμα
> http://www.e.kth.se/~pontusf/index2.html



το έχεις φτιάξει?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεν ξερω αν λειτουργει αλλα διαβασα οτι ο c2=22μf αν υπαρξει προβλημα τον αντικαθιστουμε με 47μf
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/c...v/circuit.html

----------


## navar

3,5 χρόνια μετά , μάλλον θα έχει αλλάξει κάρτα γραφικών με HDMI και θα πήρε και καμία καινούργια τηλεόραση !

----------


## BESTCHRISS

απαντησα γιατι με  ρωτουσε ο προηγουμενος φιλος

----------

